# Looking for female rats in Toronto.



## itsalltoomuch (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi

My rat recently passed away, and it left my other rat, Sable, all alone. I would really like to get a new friend or two for her. Please reply if you have any available in Toronto.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

How old is Sable? Are you looking for adults or babies?


----------



## itsalltoomuch (Aug 24, 2012)

Sable is around 14 months.. so just a bit over a year (i'm guessing)
I'm interested in getting a younger rat or two to be her friend


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

itsalltoomuch said:


> Sable is around 14 months.. so just a bit over a year (i'm guessing)
> I'm interested in getting a younger rat or two to be her friend


There is a group in Guelph that need homes, they could probably be delivered to Toronto  I believe there's 5 9 month old girls. PM me your address and I'll contact a friend who has them.


----------

